# No DVD decoder



## Star (Feb 27, 2005)

I tried playing a DVD on my notebook and a prompt came up saying that there was no DVD decoder or something like that.

I am using Win2000Professional so what should I do?


----------



## j0hn00 (Feb 27, 2005)

You need to install a DVD decoder.  A program like WinDVD will come with one.  But if you don't want to pay for it, search for a free one on Google.


----------



## Star (Feb 27, 2005)

All the ones I found were only 30day trial ones...


----------



## red onion (Feb 27, 2005)

Isellsurplus  this version of WINDVD only costs $9.99. Keep your eye on that website, and you may see it free on the weekly special, just pay shipping and handling.


----------



## flip218 (Mar 1, 2005)

free players:

http://www.videolan.org/
http://www.cliprex.com/


----------



## Praetor (Mar 1, 2005)

You might even be able to get away with downloading a MPEG2 DSHOW filter


----------



## Star (Mar 1, 2005)

flip218 said:
			
		

> free players:
> 
> http://www.videolan.org/
> http://www.cliprex.com/



THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flip218 (Mar 2, 2005)

Star said:
			
		

> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!




ahhh your welcome


----------



## jancz3rt (Mar 2, 2005)

*Cliprex*

Hey my personal warning about Cliprex. It's bundeled with quite a lot of spyware and adware. Watch it I say. Otherwise a nice program.

JAN


----------



## Eiremax (Mar 2, 2005)

what laptop is it your using?

 i know Hewlett packard provide the WinDVD software package for there laptops on the driver page for the specific model


----------



## Star (Mar 2, 2005)

Eiremax said:
			
		

> what laptop is it your using?
> 
> i know Hewlett packard provide the WinDVD software package for there laptops on the driver page for the specific model



I'm using an IBM laptop.  There's no problem now, coz I downloaded the VLC player! yay!


----------



## tweaker (Mar 4, 2005)

Yeah VLC rocks.


----------



## Eiremax (Mar 4, 2005)

Star said:
			
		

> I'm using an IBM laptop.  There's no problem now, coz I downloaded the VLC player! yay!



ok no bothers jus to let you know 

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=TPAD-MATRIX

thats the link to all the IBM drivers the DVD packages for IBM laptops in the multimedia section for your specific model


-


----------



## robina_80 (Mar 7, 2005)

go 
www.download.com


----------



## Trukindave (Mar 12, 2005)

Hello

Go to www.download.com

there is one there for free, Just put in DVD player


----------

